# My cat does this thing in reaction to my hedgie...



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

... He just poops outside his litter box. He used to pee also, but now he just poops. It's not too bad because at least it's not stinky and I just have to pick it up, but I am interested in learning more tricks to help him go back into his good litter habits.

When it first started, I realised I had put his food and litter box too close to the hedgie cage, and that the hedgie smell was too strong. So I moved his food bowls to another room, but his litter box is in small storage room close to the living room where I keep my hedgie, and this can't change for now. (I say for now because I will be moving this summer to a bigger place.)

I tried to put lemon juice, then pepper at the spots where I found poop, but it doesn't seem to discourage him.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

How old is he and was he using the litter before the arrival of the hedgehog, for at least pooping? And is it always the same spot or at random? Where is the litter in relationship to the hedgehog? 

I've found through my many years dealing with felines, once in a blue moon there is one who dislikes using a litter box to poop, we have 8 in our house (no not insane, family had worked for the shelter) and I have one male by the name of Seven (Seinfeld reference and he was #7) that poops in the bathroom sink. He lucks out since the toilet is there, and we keep a spray bottle of bleach to clean up afterwards. But I also have a friend who also has a cat who poops in his kitchen sink. Its not common but there's just here and there that cat who doesn't like litter, might be able to try something else or a different kind. Some don't like that clumping stuff since its really fine, if its clumping, try just regular clay. If its clay, might try like Yesterday's News.


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Puffers315 said:


> How old is he and was he using the litter before the arrival of the hedgehog, for at least pooping? And is it always the same spot or at random? Where is the litter in relationship to the hedgehog?


Ho hai Miss Puffers!

Behemoth (my cat) is 12 and he never got any problem with his litter. We are in a close relationship and he tends to get really jealous and annoyed by the presence of Ishaw the hedgehog, living with us since November last year.

He is very cautious as where to poop though; he does it either next to his litter pan, or right down the stairs, next to where the litter pan is. When I'll move with my fiancé we'll get a large place to live, but for now it's just me in my 1 bedroom appartment, kinda squeezed with 2 pets, but we're hanging in there!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

My boyfriend and I have been talking about adopting a kitty from the Humane Society (  ) and I hadn't realized that Brillo may be a problem. But we are going to have the litter box either in another room or on the other side of the room Brillo is in now. We want to get an older cat, (I don't want to have to worry about it's kitten energy. I want a pet that likes to be pet. And Brillo just wants to run around when I have him out...)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Karine =^_^= said:


> Ho hai Miss Puffers!
> 
> Behemoth (my cat) is 12 and he never got any problem with his litter. We are in a close relationship and he tends to get really jealous and annoyed by the presence of Ishaw the hedgehog, living with us since November last year.
> 
> He is very cautious as where to poop though; he does it either next to his litter pan, or right down the stairs, next to where the litter pan is. When I'll move with my fiancé we'll get a large place to live, but for now it's just me in my 1 bedroom appartment, kinda squeezed with 2 pets, but we're hanging in there!


Maybe he's doing it on purpose, to make you mad because he's jealous of the attention Ishaw's getting... I know that sounds strange, but I find cats can be extremely.. ahem, "expressive" if they don't like something you do. For example, one of my cats will knock stuff (cups, remote controls, etc) off of tables if we scold him for something bad that he's done.. -_- so maybe you'll have to find a way for Behemoth and Ishaw to get along and learn to share their human? ^_^


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

My one cat, Muffin, (who passed this summer) would pee on any clothes I left on the floor if I didn't pay attention to her enough. She never did it to anyone else's clothes or to any clothes that weren't on the floor. I figured it was her way of "reminding" me that I was ignoring her, at least in her mind. LOL


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hmm, interesting, because none of mine have really paid any attention to the hedgehogs, curious if they're out and about, but they've learned the quills are not so fun to touch and basically ignore them. Guess in the end, depends on the cat's personality.

Oh, and that'd be Mr. Puffers


----------



## Karine =^_^= (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh excuse me Mr. Puffers! I don't know why I assumed you were a lady :mrgreen: 

Thanks everyone for sharing your stories! I KNOW cats can be a pain in the *ss sometimes. But no one has any TRICKS to make them STOP their bad behavior? ****. I guess I'll just have to wait until I move out to my 3 bedrooms appartment and put hedgie as far away to the cat's food and litter as possible! 3 more months to pick up poop on the carpet >__<


----------

